
Google wins source code ruling against Viacom - nickb
http://news.cnet.com/8301-10784_3-9983511-7.html
======
Goronmon
_However, the judge granted a Viacom motion that records of every video
watched by YouTube users, including their login names and IP addresses, be
turned over to the entertainment giant._

That can't be good.

~~~
sachinag
Yes, someone buried the lede here.

